# Overclocking NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm trying to overclock my graphics card using NVIDIA Control Panel to adjust the Core clock, Memory Clock, and Shader Clock. It helps improve performance when playing Crysis 2.


By default (600/720/1400) it works alright, but can be a little laggy.
Overclocked (680/816/1587) it is usually quite smooth, however sometimes the game will completely freeze, or much less often it creates artifacts (vertical lines all over the screen) which you need to restart the computer or driver to recover from.
 Anything higher (780/936/1820) tends to fail, causing the vertical lines artefacts.

Temperature is not an issue, because I have an aftermarket passive cooler installed onto the card. The most I could get it was 55 degrees after testing it for three minutes at the highest stable overclock.

So should I be increasing certain values and not others? Should I be adjusting any BIOS settings involving its frequency or voltage? What are these artefacts indicative of (memory, core, or shader clock problems)?

:arrowl: Computer specifications are available on the side dropdown.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make sure the bios pcie frequency is set manually to 100 so it doesn't go over that value but thats about all I know when it comes to clocking cards


----------

